# Bailey ate my Apple I-Pad



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

In an updated version of "My dog ate my homework!" Bailey enjoyed munching on my Apple I-Pad last Friday night when my wife and I went off to a restaurant. It died.

_Was it that I had been on the Hungarian Vizsla Forum too much?
Had I been looking at pictures of other Vizslas while he looked over my shoulder in my easy chair?
Did Bailey find the barking from when I watched "Where the Red Fern Grows" on Netflix on the I-pad confusing?

_As an almost six-year-old, Bailey started about a year ago with an annoying but, I hate to admit it, lovable habit. He chews on my clothing that has my body odor on it when we are away.﻿ Usually just a chuck here or a chunk there. Sometimes I don't notice until I am out in public and someone notices and points out a chunk of collar in the back of the shirt missing, or a hole in my jeans next to a pocket.

Since I place the I-Pad on my lap, the leather case held my scent and became the target of his desire.
So this year the totals are something like:

8 shirts,
6 pairs of pants
4 pair of shoes (just the tongues)
2 sweatshirts
3 jackets
1 Apple I-pad

This is an unexpected owning expense. I never catch him doing it and he never does it to any of my wife's clothes, the items around the house or anything of mine that is washed. Just stuff with my scent on it. 

How to you punish that kind of love? I don't even know if I want to try. Weird huh?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/04/bailey-ate-my-i-pad.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no - that is very annoying, but it is sweet. . There is something about the eyes on a V that make it hard to stay mad at them - especially when he is just telling you that he missed you while you were gone.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - scent driVes these pups - PIKE loves eyeglasses pens & pencils phones & remote controls - learn 2 liVe with it - PIKE now signs the checks - reads the small print - calls his friends - if I want 2 change the channel - I just kick him - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My daughters dog used to chew up her clothes while she was at school. Nothing else was ever touched.
I think it comforts them.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

RBD you sound remarkably calm after having had your I-pad eaten by Bailey. I don't think I would be.

I hope it was time for a new one ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Laughter has be the best medicine when owning this breed.
We need a thread titled: What my dog hasn't chewed up yet.
It would be a short list for the longtime dog owners.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That sucks! My daughter left her Rainbow elastic loom phone pouch on the coffee table one morning and Dharma decided ton eat it. She blamed the puppy for eating it........ I blamed her for leaving it there. Needless to say we have had multi coloured elastics all over the snow and now in our garden. We are just lucky that it didn't make Dharma very sick. Anybody else got something they want to add to the list?


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Bentley hasn't ever really been much of a chewer but the one thing he will chew if he can get his paws on is underwear fresh outa the laundry...he just likes to shred them up and then leaves an underwear graveyard on his dog bed.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I lost 3 pairs of jeans, 2 sweaters and a tank top during Aspen's first 6 months. The 2 sweaters were from shark attacks, the other items were left too close to his crate and so he helped himself (though at the time I thought they were out of reach). Thankfully we have had no other mishaps, but I will be sure to keep valued electronics out of reach after seeing the photo of the poor iPad. Someone should make V proof cover!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a situation when the only thing you can say is " OH WELL" must be time for an upgrade...
It does no good to get angry, they just don't understand.
I made the mistake of getting really angry at my late Foxy, and I was forever sorry. From that time on, if I ever raised my voice or cursed in her presence, she would run away. It didn't matter what my anger was directed at, she was afraid of it and me.

If they get into something, or find something to chew up... We are the only ones at fault...If they can get it, we didn't put it away well enough. We need to be ever careful, for our pups safety. Our Pearl is notorious for chewing the lids of of plastic jars, and tasting the contents if it smells like food, we have caught her with medicines, vitamins, sleeping pills, the fish oil caps... all because WE left it with in her reach... She has taught us to keep things out of the dogs reach... very well!!


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

My first V, Jazz, ate the hide off a Cal Ripken-signed 2131 baseball. My fault for leaving it in the opened closet, I guess.

Remarkably, she pooped the entire thing out in one piece a few days later. I thought about taking it to a Sports Memorabilia shop to get it reappraised, but thought better of it.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I suppose that Daisy chewing on her "cone of shame" wasn't all that bad then. ;-)


----------



## Bennythevizsla (Mar 20, 2014)

Two vizsla's make it easier I swear! Our new little pup that is 11 weeks old has not ruined a single thing...yet. Where as our two year old male had destroyed an entire couch and several shoes.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mine and the boys slippers here, although to be honest Ruby hasn't destroyed my slippers yet, she just likes to hunt them out, shake them about a bit and bring them to me. She will however chew the stuffing out of the boys soft toys :


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie must be a little strange... I swear, he has never chewed up anything except for his own toys!


----------

